

Tony Hsieh talks HR at Zappos - siculars
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/10/business/10corner.html?8dpc=&pagewanted=print

======
siculars
Admittedly, I didn't know much about Tony Hsieh's earlier days pre Zappos.
What I find very interesting is that he really took to heart what he perceived
to be a big failure of his first company and actually worked hard to not make
that mistake again. The fact that it was corporate culture, which manifests
itself as fantastic customer service for it's customers is all the better for
me.

